# Snow leopard on core solo mac mini worth it?



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi there, I bought an intel core solo mac mini when they came to sale; like 3-4 years ago and I upgraded it to leopard 10.5. I was wondering if I will get a better overall perfomance of my system (faster boot, aplications launching, installing software), or will it be the same or even worse: slower. My mac mini has a 1.5Ghz core solo, 1Gb RAM and a crappy intel GMA 950, I do not use that computer for gaming, just for surfing the web and office 2008, so will it be worth it to upgrade to snow leopard?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

At $30 I say yes. It is suppose to be more streamlined, and just for Intel based Macs. But then, if you are happy with how your Mac currently works, and can live without any new features it'll add, then there isn't any reason to upgrade. I plan on getting myself when it does come out.


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

I live in México so the $30 will probably be like $45-55, so if it is not too expensive I might buy it. My other concern is that because my mac has the minimun requirments I fear that if I upgrade it my mac will get slower.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm running Leopard on a G4 Mac with a 1.4Ghz CPU and it runs fine. I have found that with most things, the OS is smart enough to make sure that it doesn't do things that will lag the computer. It should still feel snappy, but programs will seem to slow down as you upgrade them. When Apple sets minimum requirements for the OS, they think about feeling slow, and set them at the slowest CPU where you will not feel like it's getting slower. That is why Leopard is at 800Mhz, as that was the slowest CPU that Apple still felt that it ran well on, but many have fooled the installer to install on slower Macs, and are still happy with it.


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

I see, thanks. I will look forward to buy snow leopard. And because of the price, I do not have anything to lose.


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

There is a chance for me to getting snow leopard on friday, so I will see if it is worth the upgrade.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Be sure to back everything up with Time Machine just in case you don't like it you'll be able to go back just as you had it. But I think you will find it enjoyable. I do have it, and like it, but am sticking with 10.5 on my Macbook for no because some of the software I run does not work in 10.6 yet.


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

I shall try that.


----------

